
Iceland Is Doing Science – ~50% of People with Covid-19 Not Showing Symptoms - leothekim
https://cleantechnica.com/2020/03/21/iceland-is-doing-science-50-of-people-with-covid-19-not-showing-symptoms-50-have-very-moderate-cold-symptoms/
======
phillipseamore
Every positive sample in Iceland is sequenced so I don't think there should be
any chance of false positives.

------
sharemywin
I thought there was already a number that 80% won't need to go to the
hospital.

~~~
icedchai
There are many shades of gray between having no symptoms, showing mild
symptoms, being really sick, and being sick enough to require hospitalization.

